# CrystalDiskInfo health caution



## memory (Jan 25, 2011)

I just installed Windows 7 Ultimate on a newly built rig.  It is a i5 760 on an Asus p7p55d-e lx with 4gb of DDR3 1333 along with a WD 500gb Caviar Black.  

Everything installed and running fine.  I installed CrystalDiskInfo and it is showing caution for the health of the drive.  The drive is not that old and only been on for 806 hours.  It is yellow by the reallocated sectors count.  What do those numbers mean?  Should I be worried about this drive failing any time soon?

Here is a pic:
[URL=http://img143.imageshack.us/i/50929431.png/]
	
  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## jamesd1981 (Jan 25, 2011)

try using western digitals own utilities


----------



## memory (Jan 25, 2011)

I just tried to use the WD diagnostic tool and it did not find any WD drives, error code 0201, I think.

Is this a bad sign?

I downloaded this program several months ago so maybe I just need to use an updated program.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 25, 2011)

memory said:


> I just tried to use the WD diagnostic tool and it did not find any WD drives, error code 0201, I think.
> 
> Is this a bad sign?
> 
> I downloaded this program several months ago so maybe I just need to use an updated program.



Did you run the windows version or the dos version?  If windows version you need to right click on the program and click on run as admin for it to work correctly.


----------



## memory (Jan 25, 2011)

I can't remember now.  It is the bootable version, would that be the dos version?


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes it would be the dos version.  Are you running Ahci perhaps?  The program might not detect the drive if you are running raid or ahci on your controllers.


----------



## memory (Jan 25, 2011)

No I am not running in AHCI mode.  Right now, I am running the Seagate Seatools test and so far it can not pass the smart check.  It has passed the short drive self test, the long drive self test, the short generic and it is currently running the long generic.

I think I am just going to RMA the drive since it is still under warranty.  I don't want to take a chance.  Before I send it back to WD, what would be the best way to format it?  I am going to guess Dban.


----------



## linkin (Jan 25, 2011)

Well reallocated sectors means bad sectors have been mapped as unusable doesn't it? I'd say it's time to replace the drive.

I'd run a chkdsk and see if it finds anything


----------



## memory (Jan 25, 2011)

I ran the error checking tool under the properties of the drive and it did not find anything wrong.  Is that the same as chkdsk?

I am running HDTune right now.  For the health status, it says it is ok but shows the same number for the reallocated sectors count, 333.  It passed the quick error scan and I am running the long error scan right now.

If I decide to RMA this drive, what would be the best way to format the drive?

Before the drive is formatted, do I need to unactivate Windows?


----------

